# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  E-Vent Roof Ventilation

## Mick.H.

G'day, just wondering if anyone has one of these E-Vent roof ventilators fitted to their homes or if anyone has any experience with them?  http://www.combinedmetalind.com.au/Brochure/eventr.pdf 
We are putting a new colorbond roof on in a couple of weeks and I like the unobtrusive look of this type of vent system as compared to the traditional whirlybird types, but I haven't heard or seen much about them.  
Any info would be appreciated, thanks. 
Mick

----------


## SilentButDeadly

There's a similar product on many rooves in western Victoria but I've not seen them sold new for a while. 
It is possible to do this DIY by the way.  All one needs is two L shaped flashings (imagine a normal flat ridge flashing split in two with the edges turned up 25mm) seperated by 25mm with a rolled ridge flashing over the top seperated vertically by 20mm spacers.  All can be custom rolled for little cost at the nearest roofing mill.

----------


## Bloss

> There's a similar product on many rooves in western Victoria but I've not seen them sold new for a while. 
> It is possible to do this DIY by the way.  All one needs is two L shaped flashings (imagine a normal flat ridge flashing split in two with the edges turned up 25mm) seperated by 25mm with a rolled ridge flashing over the top seperated vertically by 20mm spacers.  All can be custom rolled for little cost at the nearest roofing mill.

  But needs to be bird, insect, vermin and leaf proofed though. Just a new version of a very old design but they work so long as you install enough for the roof size.

----------


## Mick.H.

Thanks for the advice,  
we only have a relatively small roof space due a combination of high ceilings and cathedral ceilings in three rooms, also bulk insulation takes up a fair bit of space as well. With a new white colorbond roof and builders blanket insulation under the roof and one e-vent on the ridge hopefully I will have a much more comfortable house to live in. 
Mick

----------


## Althom

My builder is offering these for our new house but they state that eave inlets are not required. can't see how this will work. Can anyone advise if they have e-vents installked with no eave inlets?

----------

